

Guess the number - a cute game theory puzzle - strategy
http://mindyourdecisions.com/blog/2010/04/20/guess-the-number-a-game-theory-puzzle/

======
wanderingmango
This is a really neat puzzle. Try to figure it out before reading the
solution.

